# West Branch



## Lewzer

After seeing those boats this morning decided to take a half day and head out to WB. 
We’ll be out there till sometime tomorrow. If you see a red Lund surrounded by a green glow tonight, that’s probably us crappie fishing. 
Stop by and say hello if you like.


----------



## K gonefishin

Go early not sure if you have been there lately but the traffic is 3-4 times peak summer traffic with the temps in the 90s tomorrow expect it to be the same. May god help you, I can't deal with the lake on the weekends, done till weekend boaters pack it up for the summer


----------



## Karl Wolf

Good luck!


----------



## wolfenstein

Went out this morning, fished 6-9:30...it was getting hot and I was hungry. Caught 10 or so white bass, 5-6 largemouth 4-5 bluegill and 1 crappie. Most on jig and gulp minnow fishing hump in front of east ramp. Was nice morning and didn't get skunked.


----------



## Lewzer

Caught a bunch of crappie fishing minnows under a slip bobber and trolling. The bridge had 6 boats under it after dark so we didn’t bother stopping and went to a different spot. Loaded up at 2:00AM and went home. The amount of bait under the lights was excellent.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I've never seen the green lights in action under a boat. Must be cool some of the things you'd see if posted up quietly over clear water weed edges. 

I fished some green lights on docks is Florida and they were always loaded up.


----------



## Ohio Snake

We took a break from walleye fishing on Erie and went to WB to water ski. Lots of boat traffic, but still boats muskie fishing/trolling on the big lake. Do they catch them with all the boat noise? We did see some great marks...


----------



## Karl Wolf

Ohio Snake said:


> We took a break from walleye fishing on Erie and went to WB to water ski. Lots of boat traffic, but still boats muskie fishing/trolling on the big lake. Do they catch them with all the boat noise? We did see some great marks...


 You'll catch them 15' behind your motor


----------



## COmmodore 64

Just getting back into fishing after a long hiatus. Primarily an Erie fisher heretofore, but certain realities have led to us having an old 17' Ranger 680C and a dock at WB.

So if you see a brown/white old Ranger out there say hi, and I'll be trying to learn some new Lake fishin skillz.

Are warm water Crappie mushy when you cook 'em up?

And, I've taken a lot of ribbing for this, but I'm a big fan of Whitebass, cooked on the same day you catch 'em.


----------



## Snakecharmer

COmmodore 64 said:


> Just getting back into fishing after a long hiatus. Primarily an Erie fisher heretofore, but certain realities have led to us having an old 17' Ranger 680C and a dock at WB.
> 
> So if you see a brown/white old Ranger out there say hi, and I'll be trying to learn some new Lake fishin skillz.
> 
> Are warm water Crappie mushy when you cook 'em up?
> 
> And, I've taken a lot of ribbing for this, but I'm a big fan of Whitebass, cooked on the same day you catch 'em.


Welcome back!


----------



## Lewzer

I’ll have to look for your boat next time I’m out there. Most likely this weekend. 
If you’re set on keeping some crappie, throw them on ice like you would perch and they will be alright. I personally don’t keep them till fall through early spring.


----------



## snag

The best thing in the warm weather is to put your catch on ice, no warmer up here than the guys down south catching crappie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COmmodore 64

Here's a semi related question. My uncle and my daughters (13 and 16) will be frequent participants. Actually it's my uncle's boat. Anyhoo, the beach there. Can you take a boat over there and anchor, while people swim? Hope that doens't make me sound too much like a turd.

Keeping fish is secondary, but an occasional fish to eat would be appreciated.

Also, do people use ship-to-shore radios out there? Channel 68?


----------



## Lewzer

Yes you can anchor off the beach. Just stay outside the buoys. 
I usually beach the boat to the left (East) of the beach and let the kids jump out and swim. i
Then go around to the bay and fish for about an hour while they cool off. 
The big bay to the west of the beach (Silver Creek) is the boat swim area.


----------



## Ohio Snake

There is a cover where people anchor up and swim. It's around the corner from the beach. Last time we were there, something was making bait jump


----------



## COmmodore 64

One bummer is there's no electric at the docks, and I need to charge our electric motor. Anyone use solar panels? I don't see any out , I can't be the first to think of it.


----------



## K gonefishin

COmmodore 64 said:


> One bummer is there's no electric at the docks, and I need to charge our electric motor. Anyone use solar panels? I don't see any out , I can't be the first to think of it.



Welcome back I’ll be camping out there all weekend and doing some fishing hit me up


----------



## COmmodore 64

Sweet! We'll be out installing a bilge pump (that has auto operate mode), and maybe a solar panel. Prolly do some light fishing,too.

On our list of things for this boat is to repower. It has a 1982 Mercury Tower of Power 115, and holy $%#@ it sucks down gas (and we only have room for 2 6g portable tanks). You can blow through 6g in about 35-40 mins of operation (nowhere near WOT). It's nuts.


----------



## chaunc

Don’t waste your money going solar. Get a small portable gas generator. Mine works great for me. Well worth whatever you choose to spend on it. I’ve got a double outlet and can charge my 24volt troller and my starter battery at the same time.



COmmodore 64 said:


> One bummer is there's no electric at the docks, and I need to charge our electric motor. Anyone use solar panels? I don't see any out , I can't be the first to think of it.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Wow, what a clusterF yesterday. Even the no wake zone. Seems like weekends are out. Probably have to look into evening fishing.


----------



## kit carson

I live by one of the main entries to the park, forget that lake till fall, just craziness 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## monte39

Yesterday was the worst Ive seen in 8 years fishing that lake. Had a pontoon tubing and hollering the whole time on the west end. I think they went close to 14 because they disappeared for 15 minutes. Took 45 minutes to retrieve my boat. Weekends are all I can do never seen it that bad and hope never again. I miss the campground ramp.


----------



## Uglystix

Gonna try the green light some night!

Was on the west side Saturday and had 2 jet skis blow under the bridge, had to go clear to 14 and back FOT.


----------



## K gonefishin

monte39 said:


> Yesterday was the worst Ive seen in 8 years fishing that lake. Had a pontoon tubing and hollering the whole time on the west end. I think they went close to 14 because they disappeared for 15 minutes. Took 45 minutes to retrieve my boat. Weekends are all I can do never seen it that bad and hope never again. I miss the campground ramp.


Have to go early or late, mid day you have to fish deep into cuts, the west end or just deal with it. I yelled at someone plowing through the jay lake saturday, people don't know the rules, tell them if they dont'


----------



## monte39

K gonefishin said:


> Have to go early or late, mid day you have to fish deep into cuts, the west end or just deal with it. I yelled at someone plowing through the jay lake saturday, people don't know the rules, tell them if they dont'


I get out there early but I like to fish long hours, been fishing there every weekend for the last 8 or 9 years. Never seen it as bad as it was Sunday. I'll just deal with it a couple more weeks it should get better.


----------



## K gonefishin

monte39 said:


> I get out there early but I like to fish long hours, been fishing there every weekend for the last 8 or 9 years. Never seen it as bad as it was Sunday. I'll just deal with it a couple more weeks it should get better.



I hear ya, I started fishing Branch hard about 5 years ago, all year you would be pressed to find the lot at rocksprings 3/4 full even mid summer, spring and fall not even 1/2 now it's hardly worth it to go, been walleye fishing Erie more this year just because the ramp time adds well over an hour to the trip if not more so Im in for 3 hours of BS before I even cast, w it eats up a big chunk of my day, on Erie I can limit in less time LOL I can't wait till fall


----------



## c. j. stone

All inland lakes got crazy "Very Early" last Spring due to Covid! With things perhaps even "worse" than they were then, I expect more "craziness"(if that's possible!) well into Fall, even after ice forms! and maybe getting "better" after vaccine(hopefully early next year)!??


----------



## CDUCK

monte39 said:


> I get out there early but I like to fish long hours, been fishing there every weekend for the last 8 or 9 years. Never seen it as bad as it was Sunday. I'll just deal with it a couple more weeks it should get better.


not unless these so called nonessentiales go back to work , but with the extra $600 they don't want to.


----------



## K gonefishin

c. j. stone said:


> All inland lakes got crazy "Very Early" last Spring due to Covid! With things perhaps even "worse" than they were then, I expect more "craziness"(if that's possible!) well into Fall, even after ice forms! and maybe getting "better" after vaccine(hopefully early next year)!??


It's a combination of not being able to do anything normal so everyone is outside doing stuff, boats are sold out, campgrounds are sold out, hotter than usual summer, life in general cancelled. fall will keep the weekend warriors away to a certain degree, can't really take kids tubing when hypothermia is a risk. Labor day things will chill out some.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Regarding Berlin, I think there's more fishable area outside of the autobahn areas? Just looking at the map, and it's a bigger lake. What do you all think of that lake? Trying to decide whether we would be better off with a slip there or WB next year.


----------



## COmmodore 64

What happens when you fishing, trying to stay close to shore so the tubers and skiers can have their domain out in the rest of the lake? They come and do circles around you, rock the piss out of the boat. So you are trying to pull in your lines and move on to the overcrowded "No Wake" area where people are pulling tubes at idle speed. And while you are trying to get your brand new flicker minnow off the pole, with it's brand new, razor sharp and highly engineered hooks...well you know the rest.

Then at the emergency room they lose it in your finger trying to push it through, and you have to get xray machine so they can grab it with locking pliers and rip it out. YAAAAAAAAAAAY!









But I'm a glutton for punishment, so the next week we were out there trying it again. Slowly figuring it out. Nabbed a 19 inch muskie (mepps spinner) and a nice walleye out of the weeds (white, 4-inch Gary Yamamoto jig). 









So here's the sad part. The muskie. It swallowed the spinner. Bleeding from the gills. I'm trying to hold it in the water and get the lure out, and of course, it thrashes out of my grip, and back into the water, lure and all. Of course it's gonna die. In such cases, I believe I should have just kept the fish (you can keep 1 right?). I'd have filleted it and ate it. I assume they fillet and taste like pike, which are damned good. Would that be a horrific affront to the Muskie gods?


----------



## Lewzer

Ouch! I hope they numbed your finger/hand before pulling that hook. 
I am out of here in 2 hours. Going fishing somewhere. Have kayak in truck. Last time at WB it looked to be about 3-4’ down. I would like to go there as I’m not going anywhere near the lakes this weekend. 
How has the fishing been on WB?


----------



## COmmodore 64

Yeah they did 4 shots of lidocaine to numb it.

That was the first two fish we've caught there. In the last month. But I attribute that to us not knowing the lake, and the less than perfect times we can get there. 

There are always suspended fish stacked up on the screen, but I've never had even a bite trolling flicker minnows (other than the one in my finger), so I think we are gonna work the weeds with jigs and spinners.


----------



## kit carson

Lake is way down about another month it will start picking up as soon as it cools down, by that I mean water temperature and all the boat traffic. Should be a packed crazy lake this weekend, avoid it!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## COmmodore 64

Oh yeah, BTW, we did hook a solar panel and charging box for the trolling batteries. Just a 20W panel, but last weekend the batteries were topped up!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Nice to see another eye at wb! 

And sometimes fish die even with the best intentions, I kept a small winter musky before to give it a try. Tasted how a shad would taste in my opinion so ill never keep another. I find it odd that there is no size limit on musky in Ohio.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Skunked on Sunday. Not even a bite with 4 people fishing. Wasn't even any toobers or skiers out there.

So, I guess I need to start thinking about live bait? 

I'm not interested in musky. I'd take an occasional pike. Walleye seem to be few and far between, hiding in the weeds, trying to stay away from pike and musky? 

Not digging this lake much from a fishing standpoint.


----------



## Karl Wolf

COmmodore 64 said:


> Skunked on Sunday. Not even a bite with 4 people fishing. Wasn't even any toobers or skiers out there.
> 
> So, I guess I need to start thinking about live bait?
> 
> I'm not interested in musky. I'd take an occasional pike. Walleye seem to be few and far between, hiding in the weeds, trying to stay away from pike and musky?
> 
> Not digging this lake much from a fishing standpoint.


It's not a big walleye lake.
Some guys get good crappie there.

Personally I only target musky and musky only there and for good reason and I'd never fish it for anything else.


----------



## K gonefishin

I was out saturday, traffic wasn't nearly as bad, easy in and out at Rocksprings, hardly anyone fishing either, glad the traffic has subsided, stuck two nice musky too.


----------



## COmmodore 64

In a perfect world, once we get a new motor on our little 32 year old Ranger, I'd hit Erie a little to stock the freezer, and WB a lot to chill and catch a few fish.


----------



## tim sapara

COmmodore 64 said:


> Skunked on Sunday. Not even a bite with 4 people fishing. Wasn't even any toobers or skiers out there.
> 
> So, I guess I need to start thinking about live bait?
> 
> I'm not interested in musky. I'd take an occasional pike. Walleye seem to be few and far between, hiding in the weeds, trying to stay away from pike and musky?
> 
> Not digging this lake much from a fishing standpoint.


Got to know the lake. Good lake to fish once you figure it out.


----------



## COmmodore 64

That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## rickerd

COmmodore 64, I can only imagine which finger you had stuck up. 
Lake Erie was quiet last 2 days but I only got out for tubing. Only saw 4 jet skis and we were only boat I saw tubing in 73 degree water. I rode out with kids in bow into the waves trying to splash them and convince them to just take a boat ride. They loved the tubing though even took a 20 minute swim break.

Rickerd


----------



## COmmodore 64

I'm hitting WB after work today. I'm going to find the suspended fish on the breaks in bathymetry,/bottom. They are always there. Going to try some vertical jigging with Vibees and jigs. I gotta know what those suspended fish are.


----------



## Karl Wolf

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'm hitting WB after work today. I'm going to find the suspended fish on the breaks in bathymetry,/bottom. They are always there. Going to try some vertical jigging with Vibees and jigs. I gotta know what those suspended fish are.


Please do!


----------



## COmmodore 64

OK. Last night was fun. Went out, looked for suspended fish where the bottom started to come up. Saw a lot in about 23-26 FOW. Got out the Vibe-es. Vertical jigging.

Started hammering white bass right away. All good eatin' size (we threw them all back). Nabbed about 5 Crappie, too. Any color worked as long as it was a Vibe-E.

So I'm vertical jigging about dusk, and on my up sweep I snagged a big log. Hit the iPilot to stop the motor (was controlling the drift mainly, not trolling). I use 35lb powerpro braid for everything these days. Figured I'd bend the hook and get my lure. But it felt like it might be a fish. Then it started shaking hard, slow tugs, and I fought for a little bit. Then it started coming up fast....and the biggest musky I've ever seen (and as the son of a taxidermist, I've seen/skinned more than a few), leaps out of the water, shakes his/her head, and spits out my little 3/16, yellow vibe-e. It was amazing. So glad it didn't swallow it, or that I didn't have to land it (our net isn't big enough), to try and get it off the hook. It was really cool.

By the way, we got the vibe-e at Mark's Bait and tackle on rt 14. My uncle was there, asked the ladies how to fish at West Branch. A man came in, the ladies referred to him as "Nick the Walleye King". Nick the Walleye King told Uncle David to get some Vibe-Es and look for structure. So Nick, if you're here. THANKS!

And mark, thanks for showing me those spring loaded little wire jobbies for hooking up a Vibe E for .50 cents each. Worth every penny.


----------



## Lewzer

Heading out to wb in about an hour for some more crappie till after dark. Anyone else going to be out today?


----------



## Lewzer

Not too bad a day. 20 something crappie but the size was a bit better than last weekend. Temp dropped from 74 to 68.5F. 
Biggest was a 13” and a few 12”ers. Can’t show em all.


----------



## Snookhunter52

What depth were you finding them?


----------



## Lewzer

8-10fow about 1-2’ up. The shallows bays had nothing. They moved out deeper with the temp drop.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Nice looking crappie


----------



## COmmodore 64

We'll be heading out shortly to try our luck.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Ok thanks, i'm heading to mogadore now and I imagine they'll be out of the shallow bays also.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Got skunked yet again on Sunday. Tried the Vibe-E program at many different spots, with many different depths, with many different occurrences of suspended fish and all I got was a little bluegill about 2x the size of the Vibe-e.

Seems to me, it was a cold front day. It was chilly. Maybe the fish were negative. Is that the time to try live bait, you think? Certainly people catch fish on cold front days. I did see a lot more marks up high. Did try to cast some rooster tails a bit and bring 'em back at the top of the water column, but no takers there either.

Solid Harrumph! day for me.


----------



## Lewzer

We used live bait... minnows 
COmmodore. 
Bob at Hook n Line bait shop on Wayland will hook you up.


----------



## Snookhunter52

COmmodore 64 said:


> Got skunked yet again on Sunday. Tried the Vibe-E program at many different spots, with many different depths, with many different occurrences of suspended fish and all I got was a little bluegill about 2x the size of the Vibe-e.
> 
> Seems to me, it was a cold front day. It was chilly. Maybe the fish were negative. Is that the time to try live bait, you think? Certainly people catch fish on cold front days. I did see a lot more marks up high. Did try to cast some rooster tails a bit and bring 'em back at the top of the water column, but no takers there either.
> 
> Solid Harrumph! day for me.


Don't feel bad commodore I struck out on mogadore yesterday too and that lake is full of panfish. I think the high pressure and cold morning made the fishing difficult. I was tempted to buy minnows but I hate messing with them.


----------



## brad crappie

Lewzer said:


> Not too bad a day. 20 something crappie but the size was a bit better than last weekend. Temp dropped from 74 to 68.5F.
> Biggest was a 13” and a few 12”ers. Can’t show em all.
> Nice fish but the true measure meant is with the mouth closed bud
> 
> View attachment 376499
> View attachment 376501
> View attachment 376503
> View attachment 376505
> View attachment 376507


----------



## Lewzer

Don’t care brad.


----------



## Snakecharmer

And the tail squeezed Brad, but who cares is a fun photo?


----------



## COmmodore 64

Going out tonight. Pulling the boat on Saturday, Mr. Detweiler has our 90Hp Suzuki motor ready to go, so if we're lucky, maybe there's another trip or 2 left this season. With less smoke and noise, and much better gas mileage!


----------



## COmmodore 64

Picked up 1 white bass on a rooster tail. Figured it out late that the active fish were higher up and ripping a vibee on the lower marks wasn't working. Had to get in around 8 cuz my daughter had homework to do yet....


----------



## Lewzer

I saw a few boats coming in to the launch this week from the marina. Loading up for the year. 
It’s going to be a glorious crappie day and evening tomorrow on WB. Last shorts and no shirt fishing day for the year. 
Found an old minnow bucket washed ashore last week. Took it home for the weight and threw the rest away. Real brittle. Must have been out there awhile.


----------



## Lewzer

The place was packed with musky trollers yesterday. Decided to use the perch counter for the crappies. I needed another one for all the gills we caught. So 24 crappies, 30+ gills about 10 perch, a channel, a couple LM bass. and a few of these. Warmouth or rock bass?










Pulled in a nice slab crappie of 14” with about half between 10-12” the rest right at 9”. 
No bait under the green light last night.


----------



## Lewzer

Water temp back up to 70.3.


----------



## fade2black24

Lewzer said:


> The place was packed with musky trollers yesterday. Decided to use the perch counter for the crappies. I needed another one for all the gills we caught. So 24 crappies, 30+ gills about 10 perch, a channel, a couple LM bass. and a few of these. Warmouth or rock bass?
> 
> View attachment 377581


I caught a few of these there yesterday as well. You did much better than I did though. Although, this was my first trip there so I don't know the lake at all. Was searching for crappie, but had no luck.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Took our boat out on Saturday, for a trip to Middlefield for some new flooring, bottom paint, and a 90HP Suzuki DF90A. Let's hope we can get it back out there for a few more trips.


----------



## Lewzer

Anyone going out to WB today. We are leaving in 1/2 hour. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## MikeC

Lewzer said:


> Warmouth or rock bass?


I'd go with rockbass. Warmouths have a little red in them.


----------



## Lewzer

Water temp 63.5. Not too crowded. Musky guys we talked to at the ramp had none. We had two nice crappie @12” in the first 10 min. None the last hour. 2 perch and a gill so far.


----------



## Lewzer




----------



## fade2black24

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 378407


Nice slab!


----------



## Lewzer

We hit WB again yesterday. Not one crappie. Caught a couple bass, bluegills and perch. Saw some real nice marks when we first set up but not a one. Will be back out there on Saturday. Water temp continues to drop. Down to 60.4F yesterday.


----------



## fade2black24

I was on the west side in the no wake zone last Sunday morning and the water temp was around 61 and pretty stained. Caught 5 nice crappie and threw back about 5 more. Took me a while to find the right color/lure, but once I did they were hitting it pretty consistently. Heading back out Saturday.

Had a guy catch a nice sized musky about 20yds from me too. So that was pretty exciting!


----------



## KingSteve

Caught a Musky this morning at the Rockspring boat ramp area. Was there about 20 minutes and nailed a 35 inch 11 pound Musky. Hit on a metallic blue and white Medusa about 3 feet from shore. Had two follows as well fished about 3 hours.


----------



## wolfenstein

Fished all over from rockspring to dam, deep and shallow. Only thing consistent was the small gills in trees. Wish I could have been out early or late but obligations left me with 11a-5p. Mostly jig and crawlers or gulp but did get a few on vibee threw everything in the box at some point. Ran aground by beach slowly putting around, prop not bad but lake getting low in spots.


----------



## BigBobBasstracker

COmmodore 64 said:


> Took our boat out on Saturday, for a trip to Middlefield for some new flooring, bottom paint, and a 90HP Suzuki DF90A. Let's hope we can get it back out there for a few more trips.


Who's doing the work on your boat??


----------



## Lewzer

Out at WB again. Decided to try a different spot today and show a friend this area. He got one small gill and I just picked up this and another. 
Sorry man. New update and I can’t find the upload pic function. Of we’ll. They were walleye.


----------



## Lewzer

No crappie yet but not at our main spot yet. Musky tourney going on. 20 boats just one caught so far this morning. 
water temp is 62.9. Up 2 degrees from Wednesday.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy

*















Caught this one today. Personal best for me. Didn't get a measurement, wanted to get it back in cuz it was pretty gassed. Zebco 33 got a workout on this one.*


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy

Not sure why it put the pic 4 times. Sorry.


----------



## jdl447

That’s an odd looking head on that trolling motor. 🤔 
Nice fish !


----------



## COmmodore 64

BigBobBasstracker said:


> Who's doing the work on your boat??


Detweiler Marine in Middlefield


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy

jdl447 said:


> That’s an odd looking head on that trolling motor. 🤔
> Nice fish !


Handle was busted when I bought the boat. The guy tried to fix it, but it didn't seem very reliable. So I hillbilly engineered it to shore it up. Used the bright orange cuz it is super easy to see at night. Won't win any beauty pageants but it does the job.


----------



## Lewzer

Crappie have still been hitting the last couple of weeks. Not so much on the numbers but size has definitely gone up with the colder water.
Water temp yesterday was 58.3.
We caught a couple dozen crappie with the usual side catch of gills, perch and bass. Largest crappie was 13” with several 11 and 12”ers.
I lost a pig at the side of the boat.
Any idea on what this fish is? Pumpkinseed? Great color like it was spawning.









Wind was finely calm enough to have some boat control. It was been brutal the last couple of weekends.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Looks like a pumpkinseed/bluegill hybrid to me. The face screams pumpkinseed but the vertical stripes are definitely a bluegill pattern


----------



## chaunc

Pumpkinseed.


----------



## Lewzer

Well it was a slow day yesterday. 11 crappies total most 7-9” with a 10 and 12” er. 
water temp down to 50.3-50.6 degrees with about 4” of visibility. 
Very turbid water. Wind wasn’t bad so we were able to anchor up where we were supposed to be. They just weren’t in a eating mood. 
Next Saturday looks gorgeous.


----------



## Lewzer




----------



## chasing eyes

I was out also crappie hunting. 
Started on the east side and had a bunch of marks with no takers.
Decided to move to my go to spots on the no wake side. Best decision I made. Had to constantly move to get them. Caught 25 most we’re dinks. Did have one 13” and two 10s. White jigs were the only color they wanted.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Lewzer said:


> Well it was a slow day yesterday. 11 crappies total most 7-9” with a 10 and 12” er.
> water temp down to 50.3-50.6 degrees with about 4” of visibility.
> Very turbid water. Wind wasn’t bad so we were able to anchor up where we were supposed to be. They just weren’t in a eating mood.
> Next Saturday looks gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 457929


You certainly know about them nice crappie there.


----------



## COmmodore 64

With any luck we'll be out there Friday and Saturday for a last hurrah.

Suzuki DFA90 is broken in, so we'll be rarin' to go.

This is my first experience with a modern 4-stroke outboard. Wow. Is all I can say.


----------



## Lewzer

You will love the gas mileage on those new 4 strokes. Plus no mess of carrying and mixing oil. 
We will be out there 2 or 3 days this week. Water temps should rise 5-10 degrees this week. Going to be a good fishing week.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Same pitch prop, the DFA90 has better holeshot and top speed than the TOP 115 that was on it. Though I reckon we did take about 200lbs worth of wet foam out of the hull.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy

Anybody know if docks are still at rock spring ramp and is it still launchable?


----------



## luredaddy

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> Anybody know if docks are still at rock spring ramp and is it still launchable?


They were yesterday, no problem at East ramp. Does anyone know if the campground ramps are open to non campers, yet?


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy

Thanks.


----------



## snag

Heck the campground is at minimum use now, I would go and use the ramp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

Ramps and water level are fine. 
We did OK today. 23 crappie and the usual perch, pumpkinseed and a nice channel. 
Water temp ranged from 48.3 in the morning to 49.8 in the evening. Leaving in about an hour for another beautiful day on the water.


----------



## Lewzer

Most fish were 10-12” with a few smaller and a few larger. The crappie size has really improved this year overall with the removal of the crappie regulations a few years ago.


----------



## Lewzer

Saturday we were out and caught 38 crappie. Smaller than what we are used to. Water temp is up to 49.3. We should have kept the perch. We have several nice ones 9” and up.


----------



## Lewzer

We skipped yesterday to get some work done at home. I’m out here right now. Water temp is up to 51.6. Nothing yet but only at the first spot trying to find where and what depth they are. 
Beautiful morning. No wind. Calm as can be.


----------



## fade2black24

I was out Saturday as well. Came home with 9 crappie mostly 10-11". One was 12 1/2". Water level has dropped another foot or so since I was there last.


----------



## Lewzer

First spot nothing. Just got to the second and pulled a nice 12”er. Dropped my line again and picked up a double.


----------



## fade2black24

Lewzer said:


> First spot nothing. Just got to the second and pulled a nice 12”er. Dropped my line again and picked up a double.


 Looks like they're hungry today!


----------



## Lewzer

Doing well this morning. 13 crappie and a gil so far. 
looks like the waterturned over. Lots of smultz and floating leaves and weeds with brown foam in the surface. Deercreek looked the same yesterday


----------



## Bprice1031

Lewzer said:


> Saturday we were out and caught 38 crappie. Smaller than what we are used to. Water temp is up to 49.3. We should have kept the perch. We have several nice ones 9” and up.



Those are some nice size perch at 9" and up. They taste good too!


----------



## Lewzer

24 crappies total yesterday along with about 20 perch and gils. Water temp got up to 53.6F in the afternoon.
Got a few doubles on the crappie and the perch.


----------



## Lewzer

Floating smutz.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Is that a good thing?

We were out on Friday. Ranger taking on water again. We had about 2 hours, not a bite. On the No Wake Side . Casting vibees, jigs and spinners. Looking for white bass or anything that would bite really. Guess I'm gonna have to start considering live bait.

We'll have a different boat next year, looks like...


----------



## fade2black24

Lewzer said:


> 24 crappies total yesterday along with about 20 perch and gils. Water temp got up to 53.6F in the afternoon.
> Got a few doubles on the crappie and the perch.


I don't have such a strong bite in the no wake area, might need to try more east towards the dam now that the boat traffic has died down. I'm in a kayak so I usually avoid that side of the lake. =)


----------



## Lewzer

We fished WB yesterday for some more crappie. Water temp down to 45.5. Clarity pretty good too. Wind was a cranking. Couldn’t maintain position. It would just drag my 22lb anchor across the bottom till it snagged where we were fishing and we were 10 yards off where we wanted to be. 
First time we were skunked this year. We caught about a dozen perch including a double but not one crappie. Water level really down from last time I was there. 
It’s funny sitting in a bay and your head is below the ground level all around you. 
We were going to make the drive to deeper structure down by the dam but didn’t want to make the drive. Called it a night about 6:00PM. Not worth hanging out if we weren’t catching.


----------



## WeirPhishin

I fished WB today for few hours in morning . Trolling for Muskie by dam area mostly, went up to west side for a bit but nothing hit. Water was 47 degees and clear. Only one on the lake watching the sunrise, beautiful morning.


----------

